# Solo rides only in NY, it seems



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/20/politics/new-york-workforce-stay-home/index.html

"Individuals are being asked to limit outdoor recreational activities to non-contact activities."

Not a hardship for me, as I ride solo anyway. I suppose it makes sense to stay away from group rides.


-------------


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

D&MsDad said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/20/politics/new-york-workforce-stay-home/index.html
> 
> "Individuals are being asked to limit outdoor recreational activities to non-contact activities."
> 
> ...


All but one club in my area (southern NJ) has suspended rides. There has not been any mandate from the state but that is likely coming very soon


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Just be safe in every regard. The last thing you want to do is add to the burden on the emergency medical services right now.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Finx said:


> Just be safe in every regard. The last thing you want to do is add to the burden on the emergency medical services right now.


I am still riding but if they order us to stop I will. Right now there are just a few cases in my area so hospitals are not over-burdened right now but that could change. There are very few cars on the roads so that probably makes things safer. I really dont want to go back to Swifting now that the weather is improving


----------



## rideit (Feb 8, 2005)

I would only group ride with my wife and child right now.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

DaveG said:


> I am still riding but if they order us to stop I will. Right now there are just a few cases in my area so hospitals are not over-burdened right now but that could change. There are very few cars on the roads so that probably makes things safer. I really dont want to go back to Swifting now that the weather is improving


Sorry Dave, but you have NO idea how many are infected (or are carriers, because almost NO ONE is being tested).


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

Three hour ride Saturday, 2 hours Sunday. 

Although, as usual, it was largely unintelligible, I think that someone in a passing car on Saturday may have yelled at me to "go home". 

Ironic, that.


----------



## \"none\" (Mar 17, 2020)

Sis-in-law made few masks for me, enough to rotate them through weekly wash cycle. 
Not madical grade, but they keep me from touching my face duding the rides. 
4 solo rides in this week, nearly 100 mi., quite happy to be out. 
Will see how crowded the roads are on the weekend.. maybe better staying on indoor trainer.


----------



## \"none\" (Mar 17, 2020)

Different kind of riding these days, 
no filter, no photoshop, just natural lighting & my +10 y-o, $35 camera:


----------

